# How much food?



## runnergirl

Hi,
How much food does an adult Standard Poodle eat a day? Dried kibble two times a day, how much each time? I am trying to figure out the cost of feeding this size/type of dog a day.
Thanks


----------



## CelticKitti

It really depends on the dog. Mia eats 2-3 cups daily depending on time of year and activity level.


----------



## Liz

CelticKitti said:


> It really depends on the dog. Mia eats 2-3 cups daily depending on time of year and activity level.


Yup.



runnergirl said:


> I am trying to figure out the cost of feeding this size/type of dog a day.


Know that the higher-quality kibbles, which cost more per bag - last longer, evening out the cost. So a $20 bag may last 3 weeks, and a $45 bag may last 6 weeks. Your dog will be much healthier on the $45 bag.

That said, have you considered raw ...?


----------



## lunamarz_31

It really depends on your dog's weight and activity level (couch potato needs less than a marathon runner, for example). Usually the kibble bag comes with a guideline on how much to feed. Go by that measurement first, if you feed twice a day then give half of that amount each time. However, if you notice that he's getting chubby, then it's probably too much, same with not keeping his weight, then he probably doesn't get enough.


----------



## Bella's Momma

Our standard is nearly 2 yo and 45 lb female. She eats 1 cup of kibble, three times per day. Before this she ate a mix of kibble and raw green tripe...roughly the same volume. 

When trying to guesstimate costs...it might be helpful just to assume a pricey food so you don't get shocked financially if your dog ends up with special dietary requirements (like our...gulp...$32/8 lb bag! Didn't see that coming, but at least she's healthy again).


----------



## Curlydogs

Cosmo is 3 years old and weighs 55-60 lbs. He eats about 1.5 cups of kibble 2 times a day.


----------



## neVar

Go to the store and look at a few bags of high quality food (Orijen, acana, evo, Horizen, TOTW) look at the rec feeding for a standard (40-60lbs on average) they will be on the high end of that usually as they are a more active breed. And are still growing until age 2+. 

That said I've found on average a big bag (40lb) of high quality food lasts a big dog around 1 month. Sometimes a few days less sometimes more depending on actual weight (ie 30 lbs vs 50lbs) and energy level. So average of 40-60/month for kibble (and i find the same for raw!)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Mine each get 1 cup (TOTW) twice per day with about 1/4 cup canned food gravy (Natural Balance LID Bison, Venison or Fish) as a topper.

Lilah is 40 lbs and high energy non-stop on the go 1 year old. Jasper is 55 lbs and a low energy couch potato that just turned 2. I'd love for Lilah to put on some more weight but she often will skip meals. She only seems interested in food if Jasper tries to eat hers too. Now Jasper will eat anything and everything - he is my chow hound 

Thankfully the vet says that they both are at a healthy weight so I try not to worry about it too much.

Don't forget to take into consideration training treats, bones, bully sticks, treat filled kongs, etc. as a part of their daily caloric intake


----------



## CharismaticMillie

It really depends because standards come in varying sizes and have varying metabolisms/activity levels. Then, the foods are very different as, when I fed kibble, I would have had to feed Henry about 4 cups of a crappy food but only 2-3 of a high quality food. A smaller poodle like Millie only would need 2-3 cups of a crappy food and 1-2 of a good quality food.


----------



## Feathersprings

Hoolie at 11 mos 24" and 46 lbs eats 1 cup twice a day of the taste of the Wild Wetlands formula as does out 7 yr old Greyhound that is about 50 lbs.


----------

